# 28" Deep Metal Hoops



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 15, 2014)

This 28" deep metal hoop for glue on's came on an old frame I picked up. The front wheel was a wood clad. What about these smooth and rounded geometry 28" metal hoops might make these more or less desirable? It seems "deeper" than other metal hoops. Does anyone have a front wheel that matches this? I'd be willing to let go of this one go or grab up a front that matches.


----------



## Lux Low (Nov 15, 2014)

*Think I Have the same rims*

I Recently got a Ranger with these Rims< Curious for more info


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 16, 2014)

Still looking for wheels like this.


----------



## Lux Low (Dec 16, 2014)

Dave contact me if you want the ones I have on ebay, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-28-...s-Davis-Schwinn-Bike-Wood-Wheel-/381054095145 although they look slightly diffrent.
pm a offer


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm holding out for something closer, the steps are more pronounced on the pair you have there. The cross section on this wheel has such a subtle dip, it's almost invisible, almost a smooth even curve. Haven't seen another like it. Do appreciate the offer though Tyler.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Feb 23, 2015)

Still looking for a mate for this wheel, or a decent 28" front wood wheel that will take 28x1.5" glue on.


----------

